# *** Cat Eye Swoop ***



## user79 (May 17, 2008)

Went out for dinner tonight and did a cat eye type of look...I really need to get a new pot of Blacktrack or other liquid liner, mine is soo dried out and I can't really get it to work for me anymore... 






















This is my favorite necklace...









...which I like to pick my nose with.













Face: Revlon Colorstay foundation, Revlon Skinlights in Neutral Light, Clarins Eclat pen concealer

Cheek: BB Peony Shimmerbrick

Eyes: Sharkskin, Untitled Paint, Shroom, White pig., Electra, BB Gunmetal, Carbon, Blacktrack, false lashes, black kohl eyeliner

Lips: Angel l/s, Babied liplacquer


Let me know what you think! Thanks.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely Flawless...your skin ...your eyes..your hair ..the lighting .. your eyes are the prettiest shade of greeeeen ...so im green with envy =P


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

You look so pretty and your makeup is flawless.  I wish I had yoru skin.  I love your hair as well.  Wicked necklace.


----------



## nikki (May 17, 2008)

Your eyes are gorgeous!!!  Love the last pic ;-)


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

INCREDIBLY Beautiful! I still really love your haircut. 

hahaha...love the last picture


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

Swoop! There it is! Love the look!


----------



## simplykat (May 17, 2008)

WOW you look amazing. your blending is impeccable. i love how it wings out!! lol and that last picture was funny


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

You are so gorgeous that you make even nose picking look glamorous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this look on you, and your hair is looking great!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 17, 2008)

you are so hot!!! :-*


----------



## XShear (May 17, 2008)

Your lips look fab!


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2008)

You are hot! Please do a tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so awesome at them!!!


----------



## htwoo19 (May 17, 2008)

Your eye color is beautiful, and the last pic is sooo funny.


----------



## berri_yumz (May 17, 2008)

This look is SO hot!  I need to learn to do that asap!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful as always!  I love that necklace!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## makikay (May 18, 2008)

LOL cute funny pic!
i love your blush!


----------



## Margolicious (May 18, 2008)

Absolutely love this look! How did you wind up wearing your bangs for the night out-straight or off to the side? I'm still laughing at the "pick your nose" picture


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

awww u are freaking gorgeous. perfect hair and makeup and skin.

and the necklace? omg i love it i wish i had one!


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

So pretty!  I always love your FOTDs!


----------



## elib067 (May 18, 2008)

love it! your face is always flawless


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 18, 2008)

very pretty..
i love your green eyes!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 18, 2008)

Wow, you are freaking gorgeous. Your skin is just... gah, totally amazing!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 18, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## Baby Mac (May 18, 2008)

I love the pics of you wearing a fringe...


----------



## Esperanza (May 18, 2008)

Love the 3rd picture! I really really like your hair color, how is it called? Did you do it yourself? 

Nice makeup, your complexion is perfect wow!


----------



## amethystangel (May 18, 2008)

Wow, love how you did the flick of the eye shadow!


----------



## Jot (May 18, 2008)

totally fantastic x


----------



## Myranda (May 18, 2008)

Fabulous! Especially the last pic!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 18, 2008)

stunning look !


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2008)

hawwwt! ;D loves it!! + must get babied lacquer hehe


----------



## lovelylass (May 18, 2008)

Fab look!!! Hair looks fab too!!

Thanks for PM

Getting hair done this week so pics would be great


----------



## delidee32 (May 18, 2008)

You look gorgeous and that necklace is fierce


----------



## candi17 (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I love the different looks with the hair too.


----------



## Divinity (May 18, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2008)

You are so talented! I really like this look.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2008)

Fantastic, but I wouldn't ever expect anything else from your FOTDs.


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 18, 2008)

Wow! You must do a tut for this. Very pretty!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 18, 2008)

omg thats soooo  hot i love the whole look!! the necklace is adorable as well


----------



## Zoffe (May 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHA, that last picture made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the look, you're always gorgeous


----------



## Moonspell (May 18, 2008)

LOL, the last pic is just amazing.
You look great with the cat eye and those sublime eyelashes.
The new haircut compliments your face very well.

5 stars!


----------



## ashleydenise (May 18, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (May 18, 2008)

you're so pretty.


----------



## natasha (May 18, 2008)

lovely as usual id say....u changed ur hair again i like the bangs...
ooh ur hair is shiny as well do u use any products or cause of the light?


----------



## camelia (May 18, 2008)

Sooo beautiful !

May I ask you what type of falsies you used ?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 18, 2008)

Hot look Julie!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 19, 2008)

love the placement- and blending is amazing! another gorgeous look which i shall be stealing.


----------



## n_c (May 19, 2008)

Fab look!


----------



## snowkei (May 19, 2008)

haha love the last pic! amazing!


----------



## Nox (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I love the necklace too.


----------



## oooshesbad (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous miss, i like ur necklace too


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 19, 2008)

Juls u look hot as always!!!! love the last pic soo comical   

xoxo
Christine


----------



## Trista (May 19, 2008)

Soo hot!! And your necklace rocks!


----------



## professionaltart (May 19, 2008)

i love it! you're so good at the liner thing!! =)


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Margolicious* 

 
_Absolutely love this look! How did you wind up wearing your bangs for the night out-straight or off to the side? I'm still laughing at the "pick your nose" picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. I wore them straight, I think.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Love the 3rd picture! I really really like your hair color, how is it called? Did you do it yourself? 
_

 
I haven't coloured my hair in months. I did a semi-permanent one from Schwarzkopf maybe like 3 months ago? But I think it has washed out by now. This is almost my natural hair colour by now I think.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_lovely as usual id say....u changed ur hair again i like the bangs...
ooh ur hair is shiny as well do u use any products or cause of the light?_

 
I think I put in some of the L'Oreal Vive hair serum and some shine hairspray, that's about it. My hair gets pretty shiny when I blowdry & straighten it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *camelia* 

 
_Sooo beautiful !

May I ask you what type of falsies you used ?




_

 
On the lash case the brand name says "Jofrika". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought them at a craft store, they were in the facepaint make-up section. They make like clown facepaints and stuff, lol. We don't have such a big selection of false lashes at the drugstores in Switzerland, these ones are actually pretty good but they only have a few styles.

I always get my mom to bring me false lashes when she visits me from Canada, or I order online but it's so expensive.

link to Jofrika


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 2, 2008)

Love LOVE love this!!  Your so beautiful!


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 2, 2008)

Love the hair, and you look fabulous :]


----------



## msmack (Jun 2, 2008)

TUT please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lookin' supa hot!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 2, 2008)

You look beautiful!! That last pic is sooo funny!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 2, 2008)

Gosh you're gorgeous. I can't stop staring at your pictures lol. I feel so lesbian right now


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 2, 2008)

glamorousssssss!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

absolutly gorgeous... love the smokey eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the necklace


----------



## belldandy13 (Jun 3, 2008)

you're so talented in every aspect it inspires me!  it's amazing how beautiful you are and a bonus that you have a wonderful sense of humour!  that last pic totally made me laugh~ x)


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 3, 2008)

this is so gorgeous


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 3, 2008)

You look gorgeous, love the hair!


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 3, 2008)

this look is perfect with your hair style .......love it!!!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Your soo pretty


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow. That's so pretty!


----------



## macedout (Jun 5, 2008)

formidable!!! tut pls


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish I had green eyes like that!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 6, 2008)

so pretty!!!


----------

